# Citroen C25 2.5Td thermostat



## cumbriangeorge (Jul 19, 2009)

Greetings from Cumbria

I have a C25 2.5Tdi 1990 Hymer which i suspect is without cooling water thermostat. Could anyone tell me where the stat is located please? Thanks


----------



## dreamlander (Sep 16, 2007)

*C25 thermostat*

Hi,
I've got a C25 so I'll have a look in the morning and get back to you.


----------



## dreamlander (Sep 16, 2007)

*HymerC25*

Hi Cumbriangeorge,
Sorry about the delay in getting back to you,a senior moment!!
As far as I can see, it could be on the back of the engine looking from the front,on the righthand side.You can see an aluminium housing with a pipe at the rear and a bleed nipple on the top.There are 2 bolts that you can undo but my only reservation is that it looks very small.
Hope this is of some use to you.
I believe the engine is the same as a peugeot J5.

Good luck


----------



## cumbriangeorge (Jul 19, 2009)

*C25 Hymer thermostat location*

hi Dreamlander

I took advice from a mechanic> the stat is in the housing connected to the top of the radiator. The old stat had broken up with only the flange remaining. Where did the rest go? This explained why the engine has been running cold, more or less varying in line with the outside temp or running speed. The new stat was too big for the housing< i had to reduce the diameter with an angle grinder. Now it is OK although i think i stripped a thread on one of the bolt holes. There is just enough room behind the housing to get a nut in position but at the moment there are no leaks. Otherwise the (old) van has been OK for my first experience. Thanks for coming back.


----------

